# Firewood Pet Peeves.You know you want to vent...



## avalancher (Nov 13, 2008)

There are few things that really chap my hide, but rude people have got to be at the top of my list.
Had a guy this morning call me for a load of wood to be delivered. I was on the road, so I pulled over along the highway to get his info. 20 seconds into the conversation his phone beeped, told me he needed to get the other line and put me on hold.No big deal.
After 6 minutes, he comes back and started giving me directions. Then he got another call and put me on hold. Was gone almost ten minutes as trucks were whizzing by my truck at 70mph. 
Back again, and you guessed it, another call.Didnt even apoligize for the previous two, just put me on hold again. I finally gave up and hung up on him, got back on the road. He called back and got testy for hanging up on HIM!
Man I hate folks that call me and then put me on hold!
What are your pet peeves about this business?


----------



## Engineeredlawns (Nov 13, 2008)

avalancher said:


> I was on the road, so I pulled over along the highway to get his info. 20 seconds into the conversation his phone beeped, Was gone almost ten minutes as trucks were whizzing by my truck at 70mph.
> Man I hate folks that call me and then put me on hold!
> What are your pet peeves about this business?



I hate people trying to drive and talking on the cell phone, holding up traffic and being a hazzard. I respect you for pulling off the road to talk. The guy was rude in taking the other calls while talking with you.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## aandabooks (Nov 13, 2008)

While I'm not in the firewood business, my biggest pet peeve about the whole of the firewood process is: 

When I've got my mind set on cutting for a few hours on a Saturday morning and my wife decides to remind me on Friday night about some stupid thing she committed us to months ago and never mentioned again. Last week it was family Christmas pictures and lunch at the in-laws.

Another irritant is when that really good looking tree gets felled and its rotten at the stump. Some of the best wood is gone or reduced to the campfire pile.


----------



## dnf0929 (Nov 13, 2008)

I think the thing that has pi$$ed me off the most in my brief career is the few customers who seem to look down at me like I'm some sort 2nd class citizen who must be desperate for money if I'm selling firewood. Truth is I walked away from the very type job (white collar) most of them probably have because it made me miserable...like they are. My wife and I do very well financially and the money from wood is just gravy. They main reason I started selling it is that it gives me a legitimate excuse to cut and split more. Fortunately these people are the exception.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Nov 13, 2008)

I got numb to that crap growing up working in my Dad's biz, then my own. But nothing tops working around Gov't/Gov't contractor people! Your tax dollars are working hard here!...keep sending them!


----------



## trek5900 (Nov 13, 2008)

yes, he was rude. If he was a regular client and demanding I would consider firing him. Some times you do need to let some clients go. Some client are like milk - they go sour.

If he is a potential new client I would let him go. Not worth it in the long run. 
Just my two cent opinion of 25 years working with the public.


----------



## darren_nh (Nov 13, 2008)

aandabooks said:


> While I'm not in the firewood business, my biggest pet peeve about the whole of the firewood process is:
> 
> When I've got my mind set on cutting for a few hours on a Saturday morning and my wife decides to remind me on Friday night about some stupid thing she committed us to months ago and never mentioned again. Last week it was family Christmas pictures and lunch at the in-laws.
> 
> Another irritant is when that really good looking tree gets felled and its rotten at the stump. Some of the best wood is gone or reduced to the campfire pile.



+1

Every time I have a plan to make some progress on the woodpile she has something to do that involves me. The part that really peeves me is when I am running behind, it is late spring or early summer and she wonders why it is such a priority to get the wood cut, split, and stacked to dry for that year. She loves the heat, but doesn't like to afford me the time to get it ready on time!

I could go on all day!


----------



## LAH (Nov 13, 2008)

*Firewood Pet Peeves*

People getting in my wood pile. Finally put a good cable across the entrance to the lot Tuesday. It would be one thing for them to bring a saw and cut a few logs but no...................they got to load what I've already cut.


----------



## AIM (Nov 13, 2008)

Seems like all the BEST trees are in an impossible spot to get close to. I have a HUGE white oak blow down in a swampy area of the woods. Probably 200' of truck sinking mud to get to it.
I've got a very large dead locust at the bottom of a steep hill with a creek directly on the other side.
Last but not least is one of the biggest dead elms I've ever seen leaning over a large creek. I think the lean is to much to pull it the other way.
There's tons of other wood to be had but I WANT these 3 bad!


----------



## darren_nh (Nov 13, 2008)

LAH said:


> People getting in my wood pile. Finally put a good cable across the entrance to the lot Tuesday. It would be one thing for them to bring a saw and cut a few logs but no...................they got to load what I've already cut.



Sounds like it is time for some "camping" near the woodpile.


----------



## LAH (Nov 13, 2008)

darren_nh said:


> Sounds like it is time for some "camping" near the woodpile.



We give wood to those in need but if you have a truck & a saw & a splitter & can load wood................ 

BTW: Love NH


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Nov 13, 2008)

*I feel your pain, Brother Darren!*

My first wife was like that...my third wife much better, can run the MS-170, loads the boiler, helps stack wood.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Nov 13, 2008)

Getiing Paid or should I say not getting paid. 

Hey I'm not the US Gov't, don't look to me to finance your life. I don't expect you to work for free so why should I?

I can deal with rude, that's easy, tell them to buy their wood elsewhere.

More than one load has gone back on the truck for non-payment.

Take Care


----------



## woodbooga (Nov 13, 2008)

darren_nh said:


> +1
> 
> Every time I have a plan to make some progress on the woodpile she has something to do that involves me. The part that really peeves me is when I am running behind, it is late spring or early summer and she wonders why it is such a priority to get the wood cut, split, and stacked to dry for that year. She loves the heat, but doesn't like to afford me the time to get it ready on time!
> 
> I could go on all day!



aandabooks, darren, and I seem to be in the same boat. Boy didn't I catch holy he!! last Sunday for going off to my cutting site 5 mi from home to snag some downed-but-green red oak. Even after I tended to my honey-do list.

This hasn't been a problem for some time (and probably not an issue for anyone who posts in this forum) but when we first started burning, the cutting and bucking part was a real drag. My only saws were a Craftsman 40cc that was unreliable and an erratic 017. There's nothing worse than being lacking in the saw department when you're wanting to do firewood. And, as God is my witness, I will never be hungry again!


----------



## avalancher (Nov 13, 2008)

dnf0929 said:


> I think the thing that has pi$$ed me off the most in my brief career is the few customers who seem to look down at me like I'm some sort 2nd class citizen who must be desperate for money if I'm selling firewood. Truth is I walked away from the very type job (white collar) most of them probably have because it made me miserable...like they are. My wife and I do very well financially and the money from wood is just gravy. They main reason I started selling it is that it gives me a legitimate excuse to cut and split more. Fortunately these people are the exception.



Man, I have to second that one! I met a friend of my wifes last year. We stopped by their house, and I was introduced to her husband. We sat and chatted for a bit while the wives gushed over something in the other room. He asked me what I do for a living, i told him what I did and added that I sell firewood in the winter when my other work slows down.Silence.....
All I got out of him after that was one or two word replies to my end of the conversation.Later he told his wife that he didnt realize that we were,"that type of people"
Shoot, my wifes a school teacher, we both have college degrees, and I have a great business doing well. What type are we, anyway?:censored:


----------



## bigjake (Nov 13, 2008)

What makes me mad someone will call i have some trees bla bla bla and i say
be there sat or whatever get to the place and someone else has got all the
good wood and the tops and brush are there and the owner says well the 
guy said he would do it now and you could have the rest .When i cut trees
i get rid of everything out of appreciation.And some customers you are better 
off without.


----------



## avalancher (Nov 13, 2008)

How about those knuckleheads that call you up, got your number from someone you knocked a tree down before."Hey, i got a huge oak tree that needs taking down, interested?"
Sure, I will stop by tomorrow.
You get there and its a 12 inch poplar right next to a barn. 
Get a book people, or just say "its some kind of tree"


----------



## Laird (Nov 13, 2008)

*Dst*

Why does DST have to end at the end of October? I get home from work @ 4:30 (I have a Govt job) and only have about an hour or so to work outside before dark. Barely enough time to go grab a trailer load of logs or split for awhile but not both. I guess I should consider myself lucky that I live on the far W side of EST. I pine for the summer days when I have till 10:00 PM to work outdoors. I need to invest in some outdoor spotlights I guess.


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 13, 2008)

One peeve....not finding the paid wooded lot cleanup jobs. Even getting all fuels covered would be nice...like a gas card pressed in my hand or left in the truck with a note "thanks". 

The other peeve...not having the health that this line of work/hobby requires....strength, endurance, healthy internal systems. 

Both are things that I'm working to change for the better. 

Thankfully, the wife actually plans some of her vacation time to give me 4day weekends during Oct/Nov to harvest wood during the cooler temperatures. Just get it home, then process during the daytime weekdays once the snow keeps me out of my sources. 

A peeve for the wife...during the firewood season for me, her workload of domestic duties increases, since my dishpan hands turn to woodgrubber hands for a couple months. Also, I'm not one to take my sh!tkickers off every time I walk into the house. 

One last peeve...there is a guy in town selling oak/cherry firewood for $100/cord because he got paid to cleanup all the landowners fallen trees and deadwood. So he is just having a negative effect on the market for everyone else.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Nov 13, 2008)

woodbooga said:


> aandabooks, darren, and I seem to be in the same boat. Boy didn't I catch holy he!! last Sunday for going off to my cutting site 5 mi from home to snag some downed-but-green red oak. Even after I tended to my honey-do list.
> 
> This hasn't been a problem for some time (and probably not an issue for anyone who posts in this forum) but when we first started burning, the cutting and bucking part was a real drag. My only saws were a Craftsman 40cc that was unreliable and an erratic 017. There's nothing worse than being lacking in the saw department when you're wanting to do firewood. And, as God is my witness, I will never be hungry again!



I'd have too agree that a POS saw is most irritating. My ex-firewood partner (RIP Ralphie) used too consistantly bring 2-3 saws that invariably crapped out over the course of the day. One fine sat morning we were cutting up on Easter Ridge at 2 year old veneering operation. We were close too a small lake called Round Pond. This was beautiful rock maple and yellow birch tops and crooks that we were able too back right up too. So, I'm cutting away with shooting muffs on when I can hear yelling (over my saw) and out of the corner of eye I see a red flash and a splash. Old Ralphie had lost it and slung(hammer throw style) a recalcitrant Homelite right into the pond! All I could do was continue too saw and laugh too myself. He was good old dude but his own worst enemy when it came too anything with an engine on it. We had some fun and interesting times though and he'd been on some the last log drives down the Machias River back in the late 60s. He'll be missed. His wife told me he's either up there scouting for wood, or (more likely) down below stoking the boilers.


----------



## B-Edwards (Nov 13, 2008)

Guys I got some good laughs out of your post's. Now dont lie, you know you dont mind doing christmas pictures, it's the inlaw lunch you disliked. And the nerve of you trashy wood cutters thinking you can socialize with a white collar worker. It's tough work (cutting/splitting wood) and some people make it very tough ( the customers) but it gets in your blood and hard to shake it. Hang in there and enjoy it and let the crap roll like water off a duck's back. And I havent heard the term sh/t kickers for shoes in a long time, believe it or not I think that term comes from farmers who kick piles of dried or drying cow manure to spread it out as fertilizer. I could b/tch andmoan to guys I'm just tired of doing it and you guys are too funny. opcorn:


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate it when my wife sticks a 20" log into the side loader of the wood stove (18" maybe 19" max to get the door shut) and calls me 30 minutes later after half of it is on fire to get it out.


----------



## arhillbilly (Nov 13, 2008)

showing up with a load ,start unloading, customer says i'm alittle short can i catch you next week? sure, i'll have your wood at my house. funny how they can come up with the money then


----------



## LAH (Nov 13, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Man, I have to second that one! I met a friend of my wifes last year. We stopped by their house, and I was introduced to her husband. We sat and chatted for a bit while the wives gushed over something in the other room. He asked me what I do for a living, i told him what I did and added that I sell firewood in the winter when my other work slows down.Silence.....
> All I got out of him after that was one or two word replies to my end of the conversation.Later he told his wife that he didnt realize that we were,"that type of people"
> Shoot, my wifes a school teacher, we both have college degrees, and I have a great business doing well. What type are we, anyway?:censored:



Yer a wood hick just like me.


----------



## Peacock (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate the random pieces that are a few inches too long or short. Or the ones that are just too ugly. Drives me nuts seeing the things that either too long sticking out of the pile or shaped so funny the only place to put them is on top of the pile.

Guess that's why I don't stack anymore.


----------



## The Lorax (Nov 13, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Man, I have to second that one! I met a friend of my wifes last year. We stopped by their house, and I was introduced to her husband. We sat and chatted for a bit while the wives gushed over something in the other room. He asked me what I do for a living, i told him what I did and added that I sell firewood in the winter when my other work slows down.Silence.....
> All I got out of him after that was one or two word replies to my end of the conversation.Later he told his wife that he didnt realize that we were,"that type of people"
> Shoot, my wifes a school teacher, we both have college degrees, and I have a great business doing well. What type are we, anyway?:censored:



I have no time for that kind of snobby behaviour, that is just crap.
A man should be judged on who he is not what he does.


----------



## Kazpian (Nov 13, 2008)

avalancher said:


> What type are we, anyway?:censored:



From the posts of yours that I have read avalancher you are the exact type of person who I would love to have as a friend. Sadly far to many people think they are above those that do all the work they feel to good to do. 

At the end of the day we all pull our pants on one leg at a time.


----------



## TallElf (Nov 13, 2008)

Kazpian said:


> From the posts of yours that I have read avalancher you are the exact type of person who I would love to have as a friend. Sadly far to many people think they are above those that do all the work they feel to good to do.
> 
> At the end of the day we all pull our pants on one leg at a time.



Technically, we pull our pants off both legs at once at the end of the day... depending on technique it may be the belt and drop, the belt drop and step, or perhaps the belt, pull, wiggle, pull, call the wife..pull some more... (wet snug denim is a btch... but riding the motorcycle and havin a torrential down pour is unavoidable. 


My biggest rant is the person who pulls out infront of you in such a hurry, and then is 5mph under the speedo limmy.. 

If you would like to read more rants, check out 

http://theconstantcomplainer.com/

My brother in law started it not too long ago, and if we all voice our opinions here.. you can feel free to check that one out. 

My other rants are people who borrow money to go to school, not like the profession that they chose, and then yell at me because I am calling them in the AM asking them to uphold their contract.. and they YELL AT ME.. ya guys.. I am a bill collecter. sorry


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Nov 13, 2008)

Kazpian said:


> From the posts of yours that I have read avalancher you are the exact type of person who I would love to have as a friend. Sadly far to many people think they are above those that do all the work they feel to good to do.
> 
> At the end of the day we all pull our pants on one leg at a time.




I am definitely better than avalancher, I would NEVER climb trees for firewood...nevermind, its a long story and a closed thread...ha ha


----------



## spike60 (Nov 13, 2008)

aandabooks said:


> Last week it was family Christmas pictures and lunch at the in-laws.



I'll say a prayer for you. :jawdrop:


----------



## LEES WOODC (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not one to brag but to set up this story I have to ,,, a little. My operation is impressive, 42'x84' shop, 26'x84' mill building, and 18'x52' processor building. When a customer pulls into my drive it's ALL in his face right at the gate. 3000 cord wood pile out back.

I open my yard to the public on Saturdays for pickup. Last winter a customer pulls in ,I load him up, he #####es about the price, and then procedes to ask me,,,,,,, "so you do this on weekends for a little extra beer $$$$ huh?"
I said, "yeah ,, I invested close to $1M in this facilty so morons like you can come pick up a cord of wood once a year so I could make some extra beer money!"

I have a HUGE customer base amd have been at it 21 years. I don't need to put up with morons like this! Believe it or not even after that verbal abuse he has been back several times. Really makes you wonder.


----------



## spike60 (Nov 13, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Man, I have to second that one! I met a friend of my wifes last year. We stopped by their house, and I was introduced to her husband. We sat and chatted for a bit while the wives gushed over something in the other room. He asked me what I do for a living, i told him what I did and added that I sell firewood in the winter when my other work slows down.Silence.....
> All I got out of him after that was one or two word replies to my end of the conversation.Later he told his wife that he didnt realize that we were,"that type of people"
> Shoot, my wifes a school teacher, we both have college degrees, and I have a great business doing well. What type are we, anyway?:censored:



I really love meeting snobs like this. I just start pushing their buttons, so it's not long before they're not sure if they are really all that happy with their rung on the ladder of life. What always takes them down is that I am my own boss, and they have to answer to somebody. They have to ASK for a day off, or if they can leave early. The hidden truth is that they need to feel above someone, because there are people above them who are calling their shots.

My motto is this: It's not the size of the ship, it's whether or not I'm the Captain.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Nov 13, 2008)

spike60 said:


> My motto is this: It's not the size of the ship, it's whether or not I'm the Captain.



I love that


----------



## LAH (Nov 13, 2008)

LEES WOODC said:


> I'm not one to brag but to set up this story I have to ,,, a little. My operation is impressive, 42'x84' shop, 26'x84' mill building, and 18'x52' processor building. When a customer pulls into my drive it's ALL in his face right at the gate. 3000 cord wood pile out back.
> 
> I open my yard to the public on Saturdays for pickup. Last winter a customer pulls in ,I load him up, he #####es about the price, and then procedes to ask me,,,,,,, "so you do this on weekends for a little extra beer $$$$ huh?"
> I said, "yeah ,, I invested close to $1M in this facilty so morons like you can come pick up a cord of wood once a year so I could make some extra beer money!"
> ...



Makes you wonder what some people did with the brain our Good Lord gave them.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Nov 13, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Man, I have to second that one! I met a friend of my wifes last year. We stopped by their house, and I was introduced to her husband. We sat and chatted for a bit while the wives gushed over something in the other room. He asked me what I do for a living, i told him what I did and added that I sell firewood in the winter when my other work slows down.Silence.....
> All I got out of him after that was one or two word replies to my end of the conversation.Later he told his wife that he didnt realize that we were,"that type of people"
> Shoot, my wifes a school teacher, we both have college degrees, and I have a great business doing well. *What type are we, anyway?*:censored:



Better than him ? I would think so , you didn't seem to judge him.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 13, 2008)

I guess it would be the price it goes for. It is a lot of work for so little return that I usually don't bother with it. I have a bunch of it unsplit that I am going to go ahead and split up somewhere around fifteen cords probably more so when it is really cold I will get busy because it is taking up brush space.I may sell it I may burn it but I hopefully will get it all split this year. I have to go cut another in the AM about 46" dbh white oak I have cut and hauled so many home this year until it will be spring before I get all of it split but wth I will do it when I can.


----------



## bluequill56 (Nov 13, 2008)

One of my peaves is cutting with or cleaning up after people who don't understand firewood. You know -the old, "I already cut it up for you, just come get it." Crooked cuts, 12" some 20" and anywhere in between. And the worst - I was helping a buddy that insisted on limbing and leaving 4-5" stubs - "awww - ya just cut those off later" ..... "uuuhhhh - Dude! cut 'em flush and be done with it...." Good guy, so I hated to say much.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Nov 13, 2008)

Wood Poachers


----------



## Scootermsp (Nov 13, 2008)

*Spotlights*



Laird said:


> Why does DST have to end at the end of October? I get home from work @ 4:30 (I have a Govt job) and only have about an hour or so to work outside before dark. Barely enough time to go grab a trailer load of logs or split for awhile but not both. I guess I should consider myself lucky that I live on the far W side of EST. I pine for the summer days when I have till 10:00 PM to work outdoors. I need to invest in some outdoor spotlights I guess.



I have 4 on the house pointed at the woodpile and will tell you it's awesome. Not only an I work in the evenings this time of year, I can tun them on at 3AM to admire the 14 cords I've yet to tap into this Fall. Get a set of Halogens with a stand and extension cord if you can.


----------



## cjnspecial (Nov 13, 2008)

Naggers...I can't stand it when people nag.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 13, 2008)

cjnspecial said:


> Naggers...I can't stand it when people nag.



Yeah I feel the same there but don't tell my wife


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 13, 2008)

B-Edwards said:


> ...the nerve of you trashy wood cutters thinking you can socialize with a white collar worker.




Yeah, I get some funny looks when I roll into the parking lot of a major telecom, full of BMWs, etc., for my white collar engineering job....

...in my beat up Nissan with a load of big rounds weighing it down. 

And get out in my chinos and polo shirt. 


I pick up wood on the way to work, and it gets loaded with a big grapple, so it's usually a pretty heavy load. Funny - I've never had any stolen from the truck.  


What's worse is when they see me raiding the loading dock for pallets or cable spools. :hmm3grin2orange: 

I've got a blank check from the building manager to haul away any of that stuff.


I guess I'm just a low-life!


----------



## TallElf (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm with ya. I am a trainer at our building. Usually roll in in my 1998 saturn with no power steering. On the days when I bring the truck it goes home with empty pallets to stack on, or burn in the bonfire pit. 

I was given a green light to trim the dead wood out of the back wood lot, and am just looking for time to do so. the MS290 is going to stretch her leggs and let'er rip. I thought about taking time off from work to do the work. (Paid of course) I am sure that that woud get some looks rollin in with the pickup and a trailer. Splash on em... I'm warm and am working on my second gallon of heating fuel (Read 50:1 mix for the Stihl, 24:1 for the 026)


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 14, 2008)

dnf0929 said:


> I think the thing that has pi$$ed me off the most in my brief career is the few customers who seem to look down at me like I'm some sort 2nd class citizen who must be desperate for money if I'm selling firewood.



I've had that to. Then they call me for a bid of a tree job. Sometimes I use my car to bid jobs. I pull up in m BMW 3301 and there jaws drop. One guy told me I have never seen a wood cutter drive a BMW. I told him that I don't do it for free. I have responded to ads about cutting up big trees that have fell. When they just want them cut up and left I'll take my car. You should see the look o there face when an 088 with a 36" bar comes out of the trunk. Kind of funny.

Scott


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 14, 2008)

trek5900 said:


> yes, he was rude. If he was a regular client and demanding I would consider firing him. Some times you do need to let some clients go. Some client are like milk - they go sour.
> 
> If he is a potential new client I would let him go. Not worth it in the long run.
> Just my two cent opinion of 25 years working with the public.




They go on the prefered customer list. Prefer not to do business with.

Scott


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 14, 2008)

How about when the splitter gets in a knot and then bursts
sending a chunk into your knee cap ohhhhhhhh how I hate that.


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 14, 2008)

Everything I deliver is stacked. A lot of times it's around the back of the house. Please out of respect pick up the 500 piles of dog crap. I don't want to smell it the rest of the day on my shoes or dolly tires. I did a small tree job in a back yard a couple years ago. I actually had to rake a path to drag brush. Have you ever raked dog crap? It sucks.

Scott


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 14, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> How about when the splitter gets in a knot and then bursts
> sending a chunk into your knee cap ohhhhhhhh how I hate that.




Better then the boys.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 14, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> Everything I deliver is stacked. A lot of times it's around the back of the house. Please out of respect pick up the 500 piles of dog crap. I don't want to smell it the rest of the day on my shoes or dolly tires. I did a small tree job in a back yard a couple years ago. I actually had to rake a path to drag brush. Have you ever raked dog crap? It sucks.
> 
> Scott



No I dump a load of chips and spread them out problem solved


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 14, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> Better then the boys.



Ohhhhh hell no ain't happening why did you even say that:jawdrop:


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 14, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Ohhhhh hell no ain't happening why did you even say that:jawdrop:




Cause it has happened to me when I split with a hydraulic in high school. I have a funny story about something like that. My dad,brother,and I were butchering hogs. They were on the trailer. It has a divider gate. When we wanted to shoot another one we would separate one to the back of the trailer. Dad would shoot it on the trailer. When you shoot a hog you have about 5-8 seconds to hook it in the mouth with the steel hook and jerk it out of the trailer to cut it's throat after that it starts kicking and flopping. My brother went to grab it and missed. When he went back at it again the hog started kicking and flopping. It kicked the steel hook and sent the handle into his boys. I grabbed the hog by the ears and jerked it off the trailer. Dad cut it's throat and my brother is doubled over against the side of the trailer holding himself. I laugh my butt off. He had his azz kicked by a dead hog.

Scott


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 14, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> Cause it has happened to me when I split with a hydraulic in high school. I have a funny story about something like that. My dad,brother,and I were butchering hogs. They were on the trailer. It has a divider gate. When we wanted to shoot another one we would separate one to the back of the trailer. Dad would shoot it on the trailer. When you shoot a hog you have about 5-8 seconds to hook it in the mouth with the steel hook and jerk it out of the trailer to cut it's throat after that it starts kicking and flopping. My brother went to grab it and missed. When he went back at it again the hog started kicking and flopping. It kicked the steel hook and sent the handle into his boys. I grabbed the hog by the ears and jerked it off the trailer. Dad cut it's throat and my brother is doubled over against the side of the trailer holding himself. I laugh my butt off. He had his azz kicked by a dead hog.
> 
> Scott


 That was funny for you until brother  you right?


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 14, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> That was funny for you until brother  you right?




He was doing one of those halfway cry laughing things. Just glad dad had the gun.


----------



## cmetalbend (Nov 14, 2008)

What really pissssssssssssses me off is when they call and tell you they need a load, I ask when they need it by and the responce is "Well we just threw in the last stick". Suns a _itches. :angrysoapbox:


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 14, 2008)

cmetalbend said:


> What really pissssssssssssses me off is when they call and tell you they need a load, I ask when they need it by and the responce is "Well we just threw in the last stick". Suns a _itches. :angrysoapbox:



Well all ya got to do is cut split it up and deliver and stack it so
whats the big deal? Can you get it out to me by around 4 I get
off work at 3:30 so I can meet you there with a check! Get those!


----------



## cmetalbend (Nov 14, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Well all ya got to do is cut split it up and deliver and stack it so
> whats the big deal? Can you get it out to me by around 4 I get
> off work at 3:30 so I can meet you there with a check! Get those!



Oh and always when it the best weather conditions, high of 20 with 5 inches of snow.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 14, 2008)

Had a guy call for a 'load' back in September but he wouldn't be ready for it until mid October: "Just give me a call then" Nope, it don't work that way "You call me when you are ready". Haven't heard from him since.

Harry K


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Nov 14, 2008)

Harry, He just wanted to lock in a price without any commitment. They don't seem to think this is a problem for you since it isn't for them.

I'm going to go with the most annoying part of it is the cusomer that is 'short' or wants to renegotiate after it is stacked/delivered. I got to the point that I dont unload till its paid for. Regulars aren't so bad about it, others need a Hickory Handle taken to'em.

A rocket launched split to the jewels ? Ouch, that will leave a mark.


----------



## avalancher (Nov 14, 2008)

iowawoodcutter said:


> I am definitely better than avalancher, I would NEVER climb trees for firewood...nevermind, its a long story and a closed thread...ha ha



Oh carp, here we go again........


----------



## polkat (Nov 14, 2008)

The best one we done was a long time ago got to this guys house and he was treehuggy he had a driveway 200 ft long in the middle of nowhere and it wasnt plowed!!!! (apx 10" snow) I told the guy hope that he had a sled to get the wood from the road before the county came by; the guy i was with said we will make it. 2 wheel drive F250 76 edition pullin a trailer with 2 cords! WE straped the tire chains on drove up the driveway NO WAY TO TURN AROUND !!! HE had stuff everywhere! unloaded the trailer disconected it turned the truck around hooked the trailer back up and never came back again


----------



## bump_r (Nov 14, 2008)

spike60 said:


> My motto is this: It's not the size of the ship, it's whether or not I'm the Captain.





mattmc2003 said:


> I love that




No kidding - I'm swiping that. Thanks, Spike!


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Nov 16, 2008)

the top 7 phrases that chap my ass concerning firewood
What? you dont stack it for free?
Can I give you a post dated check?
I need it dumpped in 3 different spots cause me and my neighbors decided to split a cord
I don't know why you charge so much, firewood is all profit!
NOPE, theres no well/septic tank/leach field/cistern in that area
I doubt you will tear up the grass, go ahead and back it into the backyard 
ya think if I give your buddy riding with ya $10 he will stack this cord of wood around back?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA:greenchainsaw:


----------



## cmetalbend (Nov 17, 2008)

As per today, cutting a dog chain left in a tree for god knows how long. I had just sharpen the chain. :bang:


----------



## MATTYB11 (Nov 17, 2008)

bluequill56 said:


> One of my peaves is cutting with or cleaning up after people who don't understand firewood. You know -the old, "I already cut it up for you, just come get it." Crooked cuts, 12" some 20" and anywhere in between. And the worst - I was helping a buddy that insisted on limbing and leaving 4-5" stubs - "awww - ya just cut those off later" ..... "uuuhhhh - Dude! cut 'em flush and be done with it...." Good guy, so I hated to say much.



I hate that but they mean well. It's funny if I do all the cutting everything is very close to the same length and stacks well. When others help cut the sizes are all over the place (usually the big rounds too short and the skinny wood too long) and then I'm the overly picky crazy one for not just hacking it all up willy-nilly.


----------



## cmetalbend (Nov 17, 2008)

:agree2:


----------



## avalancher (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is another one for you. Some clown called me last night at 10:30.ON A SUNDAY NIGHT.
I dont know about you, but calling that late on a Sunday night?Just for firewood?I try and remember to turn off my cell phone when I go to bed, but last night left it in my pants pocket over the chair by the bed. I had gone to bed around 9, I get up at 4:30.
Man was I ticked, but tried to sound reasonable. He even asked if it was to late to deliver that same night!Seems he ran out of wood and wanted me to run it on over there.


----------



## 1947wdx (Nov 17, 2008)

Mr. Firewood said:


> the top 7 phrases that chap my ass concerning firewood



You know what really burns my ass?





A fire about 3 feet high...



Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## strongback (Nov 17, 2008)

I personally get a kick out of the folks who think they've got it over you because your the one doing the delivering. I don't understand their logic though...You just gave me $200-$400 dollars and I'm the sucker? HA! 

Especially when I could put a couple of their houses inside of mine and build a few more on my front lawn. HAHA! 

Not to mention how much I love making the little soft men look like little soft men in the presence of their women. HAHAHA!

Then there is the handshake that makes him question his own manhood. You know what I mean; He does his best to give you a "firm" handshake but even if his dainty little fingers can make it all the way around your palm, his soft effeminate hands don't have the were withal to dimple the meat between your thumb and index finger. These testosterone deficient metrosexuals can't seem to let go fast enough to save themselves the psychic emasculation that comes from having their baby soft flesh violated by the callous and scar tissue of a mans hand. HAHAHAHA!

Or maybe I've just got an over-inflated ego that imagines it all and I really am just a poor schlub servicing my betters.


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Nov 17, 2008)

strongback said:


> Not to mention how much I love making the little soft men look like little soft men in the presence of their women. HAHAHA!
> 
> Then there is the handshake that makes him question his own manhood. You know what I mean; He does his best to give you a "firm" handshake but even if his dainty little fingers can make it all the way around your palm, his soft effeminate hands don't have the were withal to dimple the meat between your thumb and index finger. *These testosterone deficient metrosexuals can't seem to let go fast enough to save themselves the psychic emasculation that comes from having their baby soft flesh violated by the callous and scar tissue of a mans hand. HAHAHAHA!*
> Or maybe I've just got an over-inflated ego that imagines it all and I really am just a poor schlub servicing my betters.



LOL! That reminds me of I guy I had to work with earlier this year where I am employed at. I build boat decks, and the frame is aluminum and some of it has sharp corners. Of course, aluminum turns your hands black, so this guy was constantly running to the restroom to wash his hands. One day, he asked my how I didn't get blisters on my hands. 

I said,"Well, for one thing, leave the blisters alone and eventually, your hands will callous up and no more blisters. Another thing that may help is... stop scrubbing your hands ever 15 minutes. I have had callouses on my hands ever since I was 9, when my Dad took me to the woods to help cut and split wood." 

All he said was"Well, I figured you had callouses.":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## monkeyboi (Nov 17, 2008)

strongback said:


> Not to mention how much I love making the little soft men look like little soft men in the presence of their women. HAHAHA!



I repair appliances for a living. Had one 40-ish lady once (not at all bad looking) that was just downing her husband the whole time I was there. "Oh, he could never fix this", "Oh he wouldn't know where to start", "He's no good at fixing things", etc. After awhile, I had to ask what her husband did, she told me he was a airplane pilot. I told her that I wouldn't be able to do that.

Occasionally people look down at me as I'm there fixing things, acting like they are better than me, but they are few and far enough between.


----------



## logbutcher (Nov 17, 2008)

strongback said:


> I personally get a kick out of the folks who think they've got it over you because your the one doing the delivering. I don't understand their logic though...You just gave me $200-$400 dollars and I'm the sucker? HA!
> 
> Especially when I could put a couple of their houses inside of mine and build a few more on my front lawn. HAHA!
> 
> ...



Nooooooooooooooooooo, say it isn't so ? . Dr. LB prescribes Viagra for Mr. SB .


----------



## mranum (Nov 17, 2008)

My biggest pet peeve is when people find out what I do for a living and they act like its not a REAL job. I manage a Christmas Tree farm, no work there at all. None, zip, nadda. I make a decent living, could always be better but had a heck of a lot worse, and average 12 weeks off a year with full salary and heck the boss even sent the Mrs and I to Vegas for a week completely on him last year. 


Hmmmm..... maybe I do need to find a REAL job. NOT! Besides, the way the country is headed economy wise this may be a very good place to be right now.

BTW, shipments start tomorrow and if your in central Wisconsin, central Illinois, Dubuque/Quad cities area, and some areas of Oklahoma, Tennesee, Kentucky, and Texas you might just get a tree from our farm.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Nov 17, 2008)

mranum said:


> My biggest pet peeve is when people find out what I do for a living and they act like its not a REAL job. I manage a Christmas Tree farm, no work there at all. None, zip, nadda. I make a decent living, could always be better but had a heck of a lot worse, and average 12 weeks off a year with full salary and heck the boss even sent the Mrs and I to Vegas for a week completely on him last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am looking for trees right now, send me some contact information


----------



## cycledude232 (Nov 17, 2008)

its true, the handshake says it all, im a little guy, Barly 5 foot 6, but i have a handshake of a viking. people look at me, and think, oh he's just a kid working for his uncle because he can't get a job any where else. then they shake my hand and have respect almost instantly. then they get me talking and find out that after i work 40 hours a week for him, i work 40 hours a week for myself doing the same thing, except i log the wood myself. not bad for 19?


----------



## MATTYB11 (Nov 17, 2008)

cycledude232 said:


> its true, the handshake says it all, im a little guy, Barly 5 foot 6, but i have a handshake of a viking. people look at me, and think, oh he's just a kid working for his uncle because he can't get a job any where else. then they shake my hand and have respect almost instantly. then they get me talking and find out that after i work 40 hours a week for him, i work 40 hours a week for myself doing the same thing, except i log the wood myself. not bad for 19?



Good for you. I learned a few years back that if you're young and doing well for your self that a lot of people don't give due credit for your hard work. They think it's some kind of magic trick or someone is giving you money or you must be selling drugs.


----------



## KRS (Nov 17, 2008)

You guys care too much about what others think and whether or not they respect you. It's you and your family at the end of the day; everyone else can bite the wall.

KRS


----------



## strongback (Nov 18, 2008)

logbutcher said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo, say it isn't so ? . Dr. LB prescribes Viagra for Mr. SB .



With a priapismic ego I don't need to exacerbate the situation by adding our little blue friend to the cocktail.


----------



## strongback (Nov 18, 2008)

cycledude232 said:


> ...they get me talking and find out that after i work 40 hours a week for him, i work 40 hours a week for myself doing the same thing, except i log the wood myself. not bad for 19?



Way to go. 80 Hrs of wood a week. Don't the commercials recommend that you contact your phsycian after 4hrs?  J/K It's good that you're learning how to hustle early. Hopefully, you'll be smarter than I was when I was 19 and stash a healthy portion of that cash so that you're not worn out *and* broke at 45. One or the other is okay but both...?


----------



## Major Wood (Nov 18, 2008)

First post and believe me I'm not a complainer but nothing ticks me off more in the firewood business than people wanting free wood. I mean if somebody is really down and it is their primary source of heat, hey, I'll help a guy out. But the nimrods that think it takes no time or effort to do this frost my arse. I respond to a lot of want ads requesting free wood by telling them to respond to the offers of free wood, then go buy a chainsaw, a log splitter, a trailer, gas cans, bar oil, extra chains, gloves, a few good nylon towing ropes, a 4x4 and have at it my friend. How many cords of wood do you think you can cut before you get your investment back? Or you can pay me a couple of hundred to deliver it.


----------



## cmetalbend (Nov 19, 2008)

Major Wood said:


> First post and believe me I'm not a complainer but nothing ticks me off more in the firewood business than people wanting free wood. I mean if somebody is really down and it is their primary source of heat, hey, I'll help a guy out. But the nimrods that think it takes no time or effort to do this frost my arse. I respond to a lot of want ads requesting free wood by telling them to respond to the offers of free wood, then go buy a chainsaw, a log splitter, a trailer, gas cans, bar oil, extra chains, gloves, a few good nylon towing ropes, a 4x4 and have at it my friend. How many cords of wood do you think you can cut before you get your investment back? Or you can pay me a couple of hundred to deliver it.



Welcome to the party, oh I mean Site.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## czeigler (Nov 19, 2008)

Last week I had a call from this guy from the "city" wanted a cord of firewood. Wanted the "perfect wood". Had to be split in quarters not just halves for some reason, even the small stuff. Didn't want to pay over $150 and on and on. He had a whole list of requirements. I told him if he was that picky maybe he needed to look elsewhere as I am backed up now with orders.

I just don't need the hassle. I sold over 19 cords so far this year and havn't had a complaint yet. Don't need to start now.


----------



## KRS (Nov 19, 2008)

czeigler said:


> Last week I had a call from this guy from the "city" wanted a cord of firewood. Wanted the "perfect wood". Had to be split in quarters not just halves for some reason, even the small stuff. Didn't want to pay over $150 and on and on. He had a whole list of requirements. I told him if he was that picky maybe he needed to look elsewhere as I am backed up now with orders.
> 
> I just don't need the hassle. I sold over 19 cords so far this year and havn't had a complaint yet. Don't need to start now.



I'll bet $10 his neighbor just got a face cord stacked and delivered; so he looks out his window and wants to get the same so the neighbor doesn't outdo him


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Nov 19, 2008)

*Pet Peeves*

Overhearing a conversation from another firewood guy telling somebody that "The rest of them are a bunch of crooks, I have some I just cut for half of what they are getting for their precious firewood." I noticed his truck on the way in and it was loaded with green Elm and Cataulpa. It was a nice size to go in the stove but burning through the limbs with a dul chain couldn't have kiln dried it that quick. He looked like he needed the money and had earned every nickel, so I was polite and didn't say a word.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Nov 19, 2008)

I guess if someone wants "perfect" wood, maybe they should call the vendor that stocks some of our local convienince stores with the small bundles of wood (not quite an armful!) for $7-$10. That must work out to $500/cord!
I'll even go cut some of that wood with my "perfect" 036!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 19, 2008)

mtfallsmikey said:


> I guess if someone wants "perfect" wood, maybe they should call the vendor that stocks some of our local convienince stores with the small bundles of wood (not quite an armful!) for $7-$10. That must work out to $500/cord!
> I'll even go cut some of that wood with my "perfect" 036!



I have a gazillion tons of perfect wood :hmm3grin2orange: Pics coming soon
all unsplit though


----------



## czeigler (Nov 19, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I have a gazillion tons of perfect wood :hmm3grin2orange: Pics coming soon
> all unsplit though



Maybe you can give me pointers... I'd like to see your pictures!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 19, 2008)

czeigler said:


> Maybe you can give me pointers... I'd like to see your pictures!



Ok give me a few days I have big piles here and there that I will need to
bunch up so you can see my wood,all oak!


----------



## spike60 (Nov 19, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Here is another one for you. Some clown called me last night at 10:30.ON A SUNDAY NIGHT.
> I dont know about you, but calling that late on a Sunday night?Just for firewood?I try and remember to turn off my cell phone when I go to bed, but last night left it in my pants pocket over the chair by the bed. I had gone to bed around 9, I get up at 4:30.
> Man was I ticked, but tried to sound reasonable. He even asked if it was to late to deliver that same night!Seems he ran out of wood and wanted me to run it on over there.



Yeah, but at least you could smile when you went back to bed knowing that the jerk ran out of wood and was sitting there in a cold house. Probably getting chewed out by his wife for running out of wood besides.


----------



## bama (Nov 19, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Here is another one for you. Some clown called me last night at 10:30.ON A SUNDAY NIGHT.
> I dont know about you, but calling that late on a Sunday night?Just for firewood?I try and remember to turn off my cell phone when I go to bed, but last night left it in my pants pocket over the chair by the bed. I had gone to bed around 9, I get up at 4:30.
> Man was I ticked, but tried to sound reasonable. He even asked if it was to late to deliver that same night!Seems he ran out of wood and wanted me to run it on over there.



When I first read this, I thought that you had been "punked". But, sadly, now I realize that some people are just that stupid. Mankind is definitely in jeopardy.


----------



## cityevader (Nov 20, 2008)

Neighbor/friend/relative: "What in the world are you gonna do with _all that wood_?"

Me: "What in the world are you gonna due _without_ any wood?"


----------



## Tesen (Nov 20, 2008)

This happened a week ago, for the record I am a software developer and the only one you'll see walk into my place of work with a Carhartt jacket on with mud and wood chips stuck to it ;-)

Guy at work: "You really think burning wood saves you money?"

Me: "What do you spend per heating season on average, we'll assume Nov to March here."

Guy at work: "I'd say on average $1,450. What do you spend getting wood?"

Me: "This year, $200 - $250 including a new chain for my chainsaw. And clutch cover for a crappy Poulan."

Guy at work: "Yeah right! You had to buy all that!"

Me: "Uh-huh, and it already has paid for itself a year ago, which reminds me, time to buy more toys . I'd be spending a lot more than $1,450 to keep my house at 72Fish."

Guy at work: *blank stare*

Me: "Heh" <walking away>

Just as well I did not show him a picture of my eight month old, sitting next to my Stihl 310 with his hand on it. Which reminds me, I need to find that pic and make it my PC's background at work 

My pet peeve I guess to stay on topic, is people instantly thinking I am an idiot for heating with wood. In the professional environment I work in, I think I've put a reason together why people act like that. Let me sum it up: "Hehehe! That idiot breaks his back hauling wood to heat his house, when he could just use a gas furnace and save his time and effort! hehe! What an idiot!"

I guess all our responses could be: "Hehe, you're paying for which gas/oil company executive to go on vacation where again?!? hehe!"

LOL, sorry could not resist sharing the above. Only got down to 34F last night, was supposed to go lower - but it was nice looking at the thermostat on the way down (71F) and opening the firebox to see three hickory logs sitting on top of embers starting to catch. Threw some pine on top, time to get a shower and head off to work 

Tes


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 20, 2008)

Tesen said:


> This happened a week ago, for the record I am a software developer and the only one you'll see walk into my place of work with a Carhartt jacket on with mud and wood chips stuck to it ;-)
> 
> Guy at work: "You really think burning wood saves you money?"
> 
> ...


Yup I will stay warm and I get paid to haul it home Now to
build a wood fired generator hmmmmmmm I like free no matter how it is
written


----------



## spike60 (Nov 20, 2008)

cityevader said:


> Neighbor/friend/relative: "What in the world are you gonna do with _all that wood_?"
> 
> Me: "What in the world are you gonna due _without_ any wood?"



That's REALLY good.


----------



## Tesen (Nov 20, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup I will stay warm and I get paid to haul it home Now to
> build a wood fired generator hmmmmmmm I like free no matter how it is
> written



Bro inlaw is building a sawmill, atm using diesel engine to spin the blade but they have an old steam tractor boiler sitting there. I suggested they hook it up in tandem (use either), now you got me athinking using it not for running the blade but for electricity generation for the rest of the mill instead of pulling from the grid... hmmmmm 

Tes


----------



## zeliespecwriter (Nov 20, 2008)

*Right on Tes*

I'm with you Tes. Work in a professional office also (an architectectual engineering firm). Have had the same conversations. Park my muddy Jeep right next to their cars and love it when it rains. I have been heating with wood for a long time (wood insert first, now an owb) and every year someone asks why. Well everyone on here knows the answer to that, but now that I am pushing 50 and those who I work with who are also pushing 50 are having health issues, I feel its really worth it. I may not be able to do what I did when I was 18, but I know I can do more than them. I love the time and effort I put into gethering my wood supply each year. It is also funny to see their reaction when I shake their hands; they always comment about how rough my hands are. They will never understand.


----------



## cmetalbend (Nov 21, 2008)

My final thought about firewood and those of us that burn it for heat. "Those who can do------do. Those who can't, or choose not to, _itch about it and make laws governing those who "Can do".opcorn:


----------



## maul ratt (Dec 7, 2008)

*Only 1 Pet Peeve*

My biggest pet peeve is when I get firewood that is cut crooked by others. Since I split by hand, its a P.I.T.A. to try and split a crooked piece of wood on the chopping block. Also, I do my splitting in the winter when there is usually snow and ice. It just makes it much more difficult.

Okay, I guess I have another one. It's when there is a piece cut way too long to split by hand. 21" or less works for me. :sword:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 8, 2008)

My biggest peave is; I have too much to split it seems 
the more I split the bigger my stockpile of unsplit is!
I fact it has grown a tree or two since deciding I will split
all the resting stockpiles I have! I have til the winters end 
to get it done but it keeps nagging at me and seems like
attaining light speed would be easier!


----------



## danlauer6 (Dec 8, 2008)

This question

"What do you need all that wood for???"


----------



## sdt7618 (Dec 8, 2008)

danlauer6 said:


> This question
> 
> "What do you need all that wood for???"



the only answer.......just cause!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 8, 2008)

danlauer6 said:


> This question
> 
> "What do you need all that wood for???"



That is a good question as I only burn around six full cords a year!
I probably have fifteen left to split and got a new peave. I went out
after the post bound and determined to get a bunch split and was
going to town splitting when I heard a funny noise in the splitter 
then nothing! After giving it my eyeball going over found my problem
is the motor to pump coupler and now I will have to wait a week 
for the dern part Oh well I can split some of the green 
with the maul and leave the three year seasoned until the splitter
is repaired. These new dern splitters seem cheezy I mean only the 
third season probably split thirty cords!


----------



## thejdman04 (Dec 10, 2008)

dnf0929 said:


> I think the thing that has pi$$ed me off the most in my brief career is the few customers who seem to look down at me like I'm some sort 2nd class citizen who must be desperate for money if I'm selling firewood. Truth is I walked away from the very type job (white collar) most of them probably have because it made me miserable...like they are. My wife and I do very well financially and the money from wood is just gravy. They main reason I started selling it is that it gives me a legitimate excuse to cut and split more. Fortunately these people are the exception.



I agree. My pet peeve is people who expect you to give split seasoned firewood away, they dont know or appreciate how much time and effort goes into it


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 10, 2008)

trek5900 said:


> yes, he was rude. If he was a regular client and demanding I would consider firing him. Some times you do need to let some clients go.


One of my neighbor's services, among many, is plowing driveways. Many of them are for vacation homes that he also caretakes for. When it snows his first priority is the elderly and he tries to set his route up with that in mind. Obviously his lowest priority is the vacation homes that are usually vacant.
One busy plowing morning a vacation home owner, who didn't call ahead to say he'd be up here that weekend, was frantically trying to get ahold of my neighbor because his driveway hadn't been plowed and he wanted to go skiing.
My neighbor finally reached this guy's house at 10:00 AM (he'd been plowing since 5:00) and the guy met him and threw a hissy fit. My neighbor explained to him how the real world works and that he hadn't called to say that he'd be in town and that he had many other customers that also needed to have their snow plowed. The customer said that maybe he has too many customers.
My neighbor said "You know, I think you're right. I have ONE too many." Bye.


----------



## mimilkman1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ha ha, good for your neighbor!  

Kyle


----------



## cityevader (Dec 10, 2008)

Had the same thing happen today with a screaming 4'11" guy in a huge lifted diesel pickup screaming because his diesel was out of warranty and now having problems after 120,000 miles and 6 years.... screaming to be put in front of the several trucks that have been here for three days ahead of his....yet wanting his looked at right away. 

The last time he was in he was screaming and yelling because he came in early and the paperwork wasn't finished, so he took off in his truck without paying his bill....took 2 months to get the money from him.....and we still bend over for him?!?!?

Why can't the majority of the population be the type that would subscribe to A.S.?


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 10, 2008)

cityevader said:


> Why can't the majority of the population be the type that would subscribe to A.S.?



They're here too. They want the answer that they want to hear NOW.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 11, 2008)

Please, look down on me...I'm a 3rd gen. plumber!


----------



## jjett84724 (Dec 11, 2008)

The guys who look at you like your crazy for planning a weekend to cut firewood. My wife keeps the thermostat set at 70. My house hasn't seen below 75 for weeks. Even when it's 15 outside. 

My boss was telling me his power bill is $450.00 a month, plus an extra $150 a month for gas. Holy crap!!! We don't have gas out here in the sticks. Our power bill runs $150 for a high month. And they wonder why I have spending money.


----------



## jburlingham (Dec 11, 2008)

aandabooks said:


> While I'm not in the firewood business, my biggest pet peeve about the whole of the firewood process is:
> 
> When I've got my mind set on cutting for a few hours on a Saturday morning and my wife decides to remind me on Friday night about some stupid thing she committed us to months ago and never mentioned again. Last week it was family Christmas pictures and lunch at the in-laws.
> 
> Another irritant is when that really good looking tree gets felled and its rotten at the stump. Some of the best wood is gone or reduced to the campfire pile.



2 Great points! We are in the same boat


----------



## avalancher (Dec 11, 2008)

jjett84724 said:


> The guys who look at you like your crazy for planning a weekend to cut firewood. My wife keeps the thermostat set at 70. My house hasn't seen below 75 for weeks. Even when it's 15 outside.
> 
> My boss was telling me his power bill is $450.00 a month, plus an extra $150 a month for gas. Holy crap!!! We don't have gas out here in the sticks. Our power bill runs $150 for a high month. And they wonder why I have spending money.




Why is it that if the wife sets the temp in the house, its always 75 in the winter, and 65 in the summer?


----------



## Coldfront (Dec 11, 2008)

I haven't read all 109 posts, but my 2 pet peeves with firewood have got to be a wood chip in the eye, or a sliver when I forget to put my gloves on loading the stove, specially the ones that get under the finger nail. Oh ya one more, when my nice stacked pile of split wood falls over. One last one when I'm splitting wood and run out of beer.


----------



## avalancher (Dec 11, 2008)

Coldfront said:


> I haven't read all 109 posts, but my 2 pet peeves with firewood have got to be a wood chip in the eye, or a sliver when I forget to put my gloves on loading the stove, specially the ones that get under the finger nail. Oh ya one more, when my nice stacked pile of split wood falls over. One last one when I'm splitting wood and run out of beer.



Maybe the beer has something to do with the woodpile falling over?


----------



## maplemeister (Dec 11, 2008)

I think my main complaint would be those folks that tell you they will help you with the wood for some wood in return , since they don't have the right equipment or knowledge to do the job themselves, but then always come up with a last minute excuse as to why they can't show up on the day you plan to do the work, even though you give them advance notice. Grrrrrrr. I put a lot of weight on people keeping their word and hold myself to the same standard unless there is a legitimate emergency to deal with. 

Maplemeister:


----------



## beerman6 (Dec 11, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Maybe the beer has something to do with the woodpile falling over?


:greenchainsaw:


----------



## mimilkman1 (Dec 11, 2008)

jjett84724 said:


> The guys who look at you like your crazy for planning a weekend to cut firewood. My wife keeps the thermostat set at 70. My house hasn't seen below 75 for weeks. Even when it's 15 outside.
> 
> My boss was telling me his power bill is $450.00 a month, plus an extra $150 a month for gas. Holy crap!!! We don't have gas out here in the sticks. Our power bill runs $150 for a high month. And they wonder why I have spending money.



Last month my electric bill was $43.00 and no gas bill!!!!

Kyle


----------



## avalancher (Dec 11, 2008)

mimilkman1 said:


> Last month my electric bill was $43.00 and no gas bill!!!!
> 
> Kyle




If I could just get my wife to hang laundry on a rack by the stove once in awhile, maybe I could get a $43.00 electric bill! Its all we had when I was a kid for drying laundry in the winter.
the wife?Nope.No way. She will throw one pair of socks in the dryer if they are the ones that she wants to wear.....:censored: :censored: :censored: 
Our electric bill is still $150.00 a month.


----------



## Kansas (Dec 11, 2008)

My newest peeve is scabs stealing your trees that are left down for next time etc. I recently had a big dead barkless 30" by 40' ready to burn elm down and trimmed. 

I came back next weekend and that tree was gone all that was left was skid marks in the dirt where they drug it out and lines of sawdust everywhere oh I was PISSED and I didnt miss them by much!

I had a nice easy morning planned finishing that tree and bringing it home but ended up starting all over damn scabs anyway. I hope it had poision ivy all over it.

Kansas


----------



## avalancher (Dec 12, 2008)

Kansas said:


> My newest peeve is scabs stealing your trees that are left down for next time etc. I recently had a big dead barkless 30" by 40' ready to burn elm down and trimmed.
> 
> I came back next weekend and that tree was gone all that was left was skid marks in the dirt where they drug it out and lines of sawdust everywhere oh I was PISSED and I didnt miss them by much!
> 
> ...



Been there and done that! If I am in the area where there are going to be other folks cutting, I have made it a habit of making it as difficult as possible for the next guy to get to my wood.If I have blazed a path to the wood, when I leave I pile all the brush back behind me to cover up my path. I dont limb anything that isnt coming with me, even if I am coming back the same day for another load. It makes a bit more work, but I have found most folks dont want to work to much for their wood,they will just pick a different spot to cut.
I have been amazed at how little it takes to deter someone from some wood. Especially if it is lousy weather out.


----------



## sdt7618 (Dec 12, 2008)

avalancher said:


> If I could just get my wife to hang laundry on a rack by the stove once in awhile, maybe I could get a $43.00 electric bill! Its all we had when I was a kid for drying laundry in the winter.
> the wife?Nope.No way. She will throw one pair of socks in the dryer if they are the ones that she wants to wear.....:censored: :censored: :censored:
> Our electric bill is still $150.00 a month.



Wife gets no choice, took the fuse out of the drier plug! Clothes go on the rack that sit at the top of the stair... now she has realised heat rises and our cast iron open balistrade allows the washing to dry over night. Used to put the rack infront of the fire, but hated coming into the living room full of washing! 

Our Elec bill halved since we started this!


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 12, 2008)

Coldfront said:


> Oh ya one more, when my nice stacked pile of split wood falls over. One last one when I'm splitting wood and run out of beer.




If it falls how nicely stacked was it?  Just messing with you I understand what you are saying.



Scott


----------



## avalancher (Dec 12, 2008)

sdt7618 said:


> Wife gets no choice, took the fuse out of the drier plug! Clothes go on the rack that sit at the top of the stair... now she has realised heat rises and our cast iron open balistrade allows the washing to dry over night. Used to put the rack infront of the fire, but hated coming into the living room full of washing!
> 
> Our Elec bill halved since we started this!


I will be sure to show her this post! My dream is to one day get a electric bill less than a hundred bucks.


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 12, 2008)

The good, the bad, the ugly. 

First, the ugly. The Greenies whining about AlGore's global warming that drive their "needed" SUV's, take big buck trips to East BumF__, then have the b__ls to tell me that they just are too busy to bother with wood heat. But they do have a wood stove that they have to empty once a week . Tears up some.:angry2: 

The Bad: our neighbor tree huggers leaving their "ancient" virgin forest a mess of blowdowns, diseased species, and skinny runt trees fighting for air and sun. Trees are Bamis. "You shouldn't cut trees." Ripe for once of those California mega fires.  

The Good and Great and Greater : our local friends in their 80's still cooking with their own harvested firewood, and heating their place 100% with a single wood stove. He just had a hip done, complaining that he just couldn't use that Husky Rancher anymore--too heavy ; now uses a 353 since it's "lighter". When I get whiny about the weather, or some pain, or a PITA blowdown, I think about them cutting, and splitting and stacking and humping that wood year after year without a complaint.


----------



## treevet (Dec 12, 2008)

Right now the middle toe (one finger/toe salute digit if you could pull it off) on my right foot went from purple last night to dark purple today from a log falling out of a stack on my arm all the way down to my bare foot bringing wood in.

The inside of my left knee has a crescent shaped dark red tatoo that went from red to blister to draining fluid to a hard 2 and a half inch scab from the door of stove going into my bare knee a couple of nights ago.

No gain without the pain. Love to burn. :angry2: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 12, 2008)

people who complain about the firewood length when they didn't say a peep about it over the phone...

in the end firewood is firewood


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 12, 2008)

avalancher said:


> If I could just get my wife to hang laundry on a rack by the stove once in awhile, maybe I could get a $43.00 electric bill! Its all we had when I was a kid for drying laundry in the winter.
> the wife?Nope.No way. She will throw one pair of socks in the dryer if they are the ones that she wants to wear.....:censored: :censored: :censored:
> Our electric bill is still $150.00 a month.



get yourself a coin operated dryer...


----------



## RuralCruiser007 (Dec 13, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> get yourself a coin operated dryer...



I just about feel off my chair when I read that.:jawdrop:  :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 13, 2008)

RuralCruiser007 said:


> I just about feel off my chair when I read that.:jawdrop:  :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



i bet it would break up that drying 1 pair of socks real quick


----------



## MATTYB11 (Dec 13, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Why is it that if the wife sets the temp in the house, its always 75 in the winter, and 65 in the summer?



And then they complain 65 is too warm in the summer and 75 is too cold in the winter.


----------



## TallElf (Dec 13, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> get yourself a coin operated dryer...



I have a 26$ E bill and freak out.... (keep it at 24 for 6 mos and you can get a new purse usually works. )


----------



## 3S Logger (Dec 14, 2008)

*Firewood Pet Peeves*

My pet peeves, The three guys who live in the house beside me (all are 20 years younger than me), who think I'm crazy because i cut,haul,split and stack 3.5 to 4 cords of wood every year for heat. They have not once offered to help but think they are moving into my place when/if the power ever goes out. 
The same 3 guys complain when they get there $450.00 to $500.00 per month gas bill in the winter and mine is $50.00 to $60.00, drive's them nuts. I've told them how to fix the problem but they want no part of wood burning.


----------



## thejdman04 (Dec 17, 2008)

WHen you deliver wood and they say"geese there is alot of bark on that wood!" Isnt there supposed to be bark on wood? Sometimes it doesnt fall off. Somone 2 1/2 hours away each way calls and wants wood delivered, I tell them 170 for a face cord, 80 if they came and picked it up. Im to high on delivery, but they dont want to pick it up either? So my time isnt worth anything? I figure 5 hours drive time and .50 cents a mile, if that is too expensive, why dont they ocme and pick it up. My other pet peeve is who the heck needs wood 2.5 hours away? I get tons of calls from downtown chicago, dont they have any wood there????????


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 17, 2008)

Hurrah hurrah my pump to engine coupler finally came
in today I rushed out and got it going just before dark!
So now I can split on the wood piles some more and come
up with some more peaves lol!


----------



## avalancher (Dec 18, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Hurrah hurrah my pump to engine coupler finally came
> in today I rushed out and got it going just before dark!
> So now I can split on the wood piles some more and come
> up with some more peaves lol!



Funny how when working we can come up with some more gripes, isnt it?
We had a saying in the Navy,"A #####ing sailor is a happy sailor" 
I think that applies to just about anything. It wouldnt be much fun if we couldnt complain a bit once in awhile.
I just wish my wife would actually listen to some of the #####ing once in awhile, all I get is, "Uh huh, uh, yep"


----------



## Laird (Dec 18, 2008)

avalancher said:


> We had a saying in the Navy,"A #####ing sailor is a happy sailor"
> I think that applies to just about anything. It wouldnt be much fun if we couldnt complain a bit once in awhile.



Not to wives!!!!


----------



## thejdman04 (Dec 23, 2008)

The homeowner that doesnt plow or blow out their driveway. after 12 inches of snow. I love having to shovel out their driveway before I cAn get the truck into the driveway. OH yeah and then you either have to shovel their whole driveway(to move the trruck closer) or just a path for yourself and carry it around back. No tip, no thank you. If I werent 1 hour and 1/2 away from home w/the wood already on the truck I would have said forget about it.


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Dec 23, 2008)

thejdman04 said:


> The homeowner that doesnt plow or blow out their driveway. after 12 inches of snow. I love having to shovel out their driveway before I cAn get the truck into the driveway. OH yeah and then you either have to shovel their whole driveway(to move the trruck closer) or just a path for yourself and carry it around back. No tip, no thank you. If I werent 1 hour and 1/2 away from home w/the wood already on the truck I would have said forget about it.



I would have said forget it anyway, no matter how far I drove. That or demanded cash up front for the snow removal.


----------



## brian660 (Dec 30, 2008)

dnf0929 said:


> I think the thing that has pi$$ed me off the most in my brief career is the few customers who seem to look down at me like I'm some sort 2nd class citizen who must be desperate for money if I'm selling firewood. Truth is I walked away from the very type job (white collar) most of them probably have because it made me miserable...like they are. My wife and I do very well financially and the money from wood is just gravy. They main reason I started selling it is that it gives me a legitimate excuse to cut and split more. Fortunately these people are the exception.






+200000


I don`t see it alot being in montana but recently we get the yuppie ***holes moving up wanting to change the way we live, I see alot of city slickers looking down on me and my big dirty truck when I deliver, mind you my big dirty truck is a 2008 megacab diesel with a longbed conversion and lots of mods and their usually driving a minivan or a hybrid.

I also have one guy who picks up his own and always talks about living in the middle of nowhere and being so far from civilization, forget the fact i`ve got a nice little rancher on 77 acres that I own outright and he`s in a 2 bedroom rental condo...


sorry to vent but holy hell does it irritate me, wish they`d all go back to kommiefornia and piss up a rope.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 30, 2008)

Please Brian!...tell us how you REALLY feel!   :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Dec 30, 2008)

brian660 said:


> sorry to vent but holy hell does it irritate me, wish they`d all go back to kommiefornia and piss up a rope.



We all got to put up with that crap Brian, not just in Cali phony a lol. I live in the middle of yuppydom and every morning heading out to work at the end of my driveway herds of em are walking their dogs to snoop into everyone's business. They give me the "how can you live here" look when I have been here for 30 years and they are brand new as I load my truck.

Yesterday I get a call from a regular customer and he has a tree down in his back yard. Give him a price on a big spread mulberry, 30 inch trunk, and a 30" sidewalk access thru bushes (shrubs in yuppyspeak). Gave him a price...."seems awful high".....me-"it'd be a lot more in busy season"...."ohhh, ok,...but can you do it now?

We load up gear after putting off another job and when we get there the wife says they changed their minds and they are gonna wait. We don't finish the other job because of 2 hours lost time, 4 man hours.

Then I had a call the night before for firewood. They just had a cord delivered at $190 and it did not burn. They were so indignant they made the company wheelbarrow it all the way around the house out and give them their money back. 

I said my wood was 250$ trailer load and 1 and a quarter cord. "That is an awful lot but ahhh ok". I specifically told them that it was deliver and dump and collect. Also told them I would bring a small pile over for them to try out with kindling to avert prior guy's prob. "We trust you just bring it".

We loaded it up and I called yesterday to deliver. "You know that seems like an awful lot, but bring it". Me- "Ok I'll be right over....make the check out and where do we back up and drop it?"

"You mean you are not going to take it in back (maybe 100 wbarrow trips) for that high price?" 

Sale over....now I got a load of splits on my dump trailer and cannot use it for tree work. You gotta love em , they are so adorable. And each and every one of the male of this species used to be a tree person and take down big trees prior to becoming president of their Widget company.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 30, 2008)

AIM said:


> Seems like all the BEST trees are in an impossible spot to get close to. I have a HUGE white oak blow down in a swampy area of the woods. Probably 200' of truck sinking mud to get to it.
> I've got a very large dead locust at the bottom of a steep hill with a creek directly on the other side.
> Last but not least is one of the biggest dead elms I've ever seen leaning over a large creek. I think the lean is to much to pull it the other way.
> There's tons of other wood to be had but I WANT these 3 bad!



Have to get a quad or soemthign similar. Drive it in anywher with the spliter then trailer it out. Never been stoped from getting any wood. have ot have a winch caus elets face it you get stuck soemtimes. Tired dont work get the tracked system for 4k. 
Matt


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 30, 2008)

With my tree farm this year selling cristmas trees one guy said they diditn smell the rite way??? WHAT. 
You wouldnt belive teh calls i get, I have about 4000 trees peopel call and say do you have any trees left? No they all blew away?
One guy calls and asked me if i grow realy trees? what in teh worald no i grow dead trees or plastic ones!!!
I could go on for hours but ill spare you, can belive how dumb these city folk are. 
Iv had worse but i dont feel like thinking about it. One guy walk up to teh stream and says how do i get across, "theirs a bridge rite their" oh thats what that is for??? wth walk across the damb thing! or walk thew the water in 20degree weather idk. 
Ok im done Matt


----------



## arhillbilly (Dec 30, 2008)

had call @ 4.30 pm sunday, ya got any wood, no i'll have some tommorrow, but i am completely out , i have to have it today, sorry , guess ya should have noticed before now.


----------



## woodchopper (Dec 30, 2008)

woodbooga said:


> woodbooga: (WOOD-boog-ah), n. regional dialect, common to areas of New Hampshire and Maine including the towns of Ossipee, Alton, Farmington, Acton, and Lebanon; one who attempts to obtain free firewood to fuel woodburning appliances in an effort to mitigate expenses related to home heating with fossil fuels. Frequently used as a term of derision by non-woodburners who mock the presence of loose bark and other wood waste in the beds of their pickup trucks.


I used to live in two of these towns. Funny you should be talking about them.


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Dec 30, 2008)

treevet said:


> "You mean you are not going to take it in back (maybe 100 wbarrow trips) for that high price?"
> 
> Sale over....now I got a load of splits on my dump trailer and cannot use it for tree work. You gotta love em , they are so adorable. And each and every one of the male of this species used to be a tree person and take down big trees prior to becoming president of their Widget company.



Reminds me of a couple of people my dad delivered to when I was a kid. 

My dad's old boss calls and says,"I need wood, how much you getting for it?"

Dad tells him $50 thrown out of the truck, $65 stacked. Guy says ok, bring it and stack it.

Deliver the wood, my brother and I are tossing the wood out of the truck, dad is stacking it up. Guy brings out the check for....$50. Dad said,"I told you the price is higher for stacking the wood." Guy starts throwing a fit (he was so tight he squeaked when he walked, a real ###hole anyway.) Guy says I'm not gonna pay that...Dad said ok boys, throw it back in the truck. We start loading the truck back up, guy finally relents and pays dad the $65.

Other story, one my my sister's high school friends calls and says her and her hubby need wood. She calls later that night and says they don't need it afterall. Seems her husband told her he could get the wood himself with his college buddies. About 3-4 days later, she calls wanting firewood again. We drive to where she wants it at, and there in the back yard, was a stump that looked like a blind beaver had chewed on it for a month. Come to find out, college boy bought a chainsaw and cut down that tree. Her wife told him she was calling dad for her firewood before he killed himself:monkey:


----------



## modn (Dec 30, 2008)

strongback said:


> I personally get a kick out of the folks who think they've got it over you because your the one doing the delivering. I don't understand their logic though...You just gave me $200-$400 dollars and I'm the sucker? HA!
> 
> Especially when I could put a couple of their houses inside of mine and build a few more on my front lawn. HAHA!
> 
> ...




That is one of the funniest things I have read in quite some time!!!! And so true!!! I hate freaking noodle hands, then I get to hear their knuckles crack!!


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 30, 2008)

+1 
Jezz learn to shake a hand, limp risted little........... :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: 
Matt


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 3, 2009)

opcorn: My friend telling me I'm cutting the pieces "too short" or "too long" all the time when cutting with him. Finding out there are ground hornets around, the hard way, of course. Or having to fight though a wall of thorny crap (vines or those bush/sappling things) and working around Buckthorn: long story short, don't get stabbed by their "thorns". I'll have to post a picutre of the kind we have around here sometime. And driving across what looks to be a "innocent looking patch of dirt" but it's mud. Friend got his 1/2 ton buried up to the axles w/half a box full of wood in that spot. And that's all I have to vent right now.


----------



## StihltheOne (Jan 3, 2009)

No good piece of sh1t auto NON locking hubs son of a bit my tounge just in time stuck sumbeeee in 2 in of snow truck.
I feel better. Thanks


----------

